# CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965



## Fips80 (29. Mai 2010)

*CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ich habe von bekannten darüber gehört das man mit einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse und einem entsprechend guten CPU-Kühler, seine CPU passiv kühlen kann, bzw. der Lüfter schaltet nur nach bedarf ein.

Ist so eine Lösung empfehlenswert?
Ich Möchte mir das Lancool K 62 zulegen. Geht das mit dem Gehäuse?
Was für ein CPU-Kühler eignet sich dafür besonders gut?
Ich möchte einen AMD X4 955, 965 oder X6 1055 - 1090 verwenden.
Hat jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht darüber?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Vergiss es du kannst keinen PhenomII x4 oder x6 passive kühlen. Das einzige was geht hol dir einen guten Kühler, Mugen, Noctua........., da kannst du dann die Lüfter recht langsam laufen lassen so das du sie kaum hörst. Der letzte möglichkeit ist narürlich eine gute Wasserlühlung aber da zahlst du schon mal 250€.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Kannst du vergessen.
Dann braucht du schon ein gehäuse mit 20 Frontlüftern und ein Menschenkopf großen Kühlkörper


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Hm der Scythe Orochi ist wohl der beste Passiv Kühler zur Zeit, allerdings bräuchte man wohl nen überragenden  Airflow. Außerdem ists doch egal ober der lüfter auf dem Kühler sitzt oder im Gehäuse


----------



## glx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Möglich ist das schon, wird ja in einigen 1HE-Servern auch so gehandhabt. Allerdings werden die Lüfter, die nötig sind, um einen ausreichenden Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu gewährleisten, wohl selbst einen Boxed-Kühler in Sachen Lautstärke um einiges übertreffen  ..


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Seid doch nicht so pessimistisch.

Ist dein Case nach oben hin offen, geht es durchaus. Scythe Orochi oder Mugen 2 ist deine Wahl. Und halte Ausschau zu dem noch nicht erhältlichen Phenom II 1055T *95Watt*. 

Ich habe die Erfahrungen mit einem Phenom II X3 720 95Watt im Passiv Modus gemacht, dass mein Mugen II ihn gut in Schach halten kann. Leider stürzt der PC nach 0.5/1 Std. zocken durch die zu heiß werdende NB ab.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ne das geht 100% nicht, ich hab ein Antec 1200 mit vorne 3 x 120mm Lüftern 2 hinten einen auf der Seite, noch einen in der mitte des Gehäuses der dirket auf den CPU KÜhler bläst und zu guter letzt einen 200mm oben. Hatte ein IFX-14 und beide Lüfter abgeschalltet sonst alle auf voller drehzahl, 1900RPM, 20 Minuten dann hat sich der PC wegen überhitzung abgeschalltet!!!!


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Der IFX taugt auch rein gar nicht als Semi passiv Kühler. Seine Konstruktion ist dafür in keinster weise ausgelegt. 

Ich würde es mit einem Scyhte Orchi, Scythe Ninja oder Thermalright HR-01 Plus versuchen. Das Sind Kühler die auf Semi-pasiven Betrieb ausgelegt sind. Das heißt aber das du beim Gehäuse aber hinten Gehäuselüfter benötigst. Nur ist es trotzdem reichlich Sinnlos. Langsam drehenden Lüfter mit ca. 500RPM sind aus geschlossenen Gehäusen nicht mehr raus zu hören. Warum also krampfhaft versuchen den Rechner passiv zu betreiben?


----------



## Fips80 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ok. Dann werd ich doch einen normalen Kühler anschaffen.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Für AM3 Boards, AMD 955 -965 und AMD 1055 - 1090?

Er sollte so leise wie möglich sein.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Thors Hammer, Noctua D14, Coolink Corator DS, Cogage Arrow, Thermalright HR01-Plus, Scythe Mugen 2..... such dir einen aus.


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Megahalem, Brocken, Nordwand, Venomous X, Armageddon, Scythe Yasya ect.

Bloß noch als kleine Ergänzung zu der Auflistung von Kaktus..


----------



## coati (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ich würde da eher den Alpenföhn Matterhorn anstatt der Nordwand nehmen.


----------



## mistamagma (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Scythe Ninja, und vorne hinten einen lüfter ??
von dem Scythe orochi würd ich abraten wenn du ein Langänger bisst..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Hir hast du eine Hit Liste der besten Kühler, da kannst du dann selber enscheiden. Was zu bemerkten ist das sich die Liste mit den Drehzahlen ändert. Bei niedriger und leiser drehzahl sind andere vorne als bei hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hir hast du eine Hit Liste der besten Kühler, da kannst du dann selber enscheiden. Was zu bemerkten ist das sich die Liste mit den Drehzahlen ändert. Bei niedriger und leiser drehzahl sind andere vorne als bei hohen Drehzahlen.



Wurde da der Link vergessen oder bin ich irgendwie zu doof das zu kapieren?


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Undervolte deine Cpu 

Ich habe auf meinen i7 920 nur den Black Shadow montiert,ohne Lüfter.


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

dafür hast du wohl auchn gut durchlüftetes gehäuse  --> genauso lärm


----------



## Fips80 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Bei welchem von den ganzen genannten Kühlern hab ich das beste P/L verhältnis?

Wie siehts mit dem Corsair H50 aus?


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Das beste P/L Verhältnis hat der Mugen 2. Er ist nicht der Beste, nicht der leiseste, aber auch nur knapp hinter den Besten. Dafür gibts ihn schon für ca. 35€ was ein Schnäppchen ist. Dazu kommt das der Mugen 2 recht vielseitig ist. Lüfter können an jeder Seite des Kühlers montiert werden.

Der Corsair H50 ist gut, aber viel besser als andere Top Kühler ist er auch nicht. Dazu kommt, das ein Turmkühler zum Airflow im Gehäuse beiträgt. Der H50 ist in meinen Augen ein genialer Kühler für kleine Gehäuse. Ansonsten recht teuer. Auch zweifel ich persönlich, das ist wirklich nur persönlich, an die Langzeithaltbarkeit des Kühlers. Es ist ja eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung. Und normale Wasserkühlungen müssen auch von Zeit zu Zeit gewartet werden, warum diese nicht?


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Vom P/L-Verhältnis her würd ich auch zum Mugen 2 greifen, für den Preis kühlt der super und ist auch noch leise, allerdings ist die Montage wenn man alleine ist beim ersten mal vielleicht ein bisschem fummelig. 
Außerdem ist das auch nicht gerade so ein kleiner Kühler, da könnt´s im Gehäuse eventuell ein bisschen eng werden bzw. es könnte auch mit dem RAM eng werden.


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Entweder den Mugen 2 bzw. den Brocken, der Brocken ist fast (ganz knapp) so gut wieder Mugen 2 bloß schicker und leichter zu montieren..
Wenn du richtig Power haben magst würde ich eien Megahalem oder den Dh14 nehmen, allerdings kostet dich das dann ca 60€


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Der Brocken hat bei Am3 aber doch den Nachteil, dass man ihn nur nach oben blasend montieren kann oder irre ich mich da?
Weil das ist dann nur wirklich brauchbar wenn man auch im Gehäusedeckel Lüfter drin hat.


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Stimmt, hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Fips80 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Passt der DH14 in in das Lancool K62 Gehäuse?
Denn wenn schon werd ich mir wahrscheinlich den kaufen.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

@fips80

Wird schwierig...möglicherweise passt er nicht.

Das Lancool ist 214mm breit und der Noctua ohne Lüfter 160mm hoch.Der 140mm überragt den Kühler um ~10mm.Jetzt muss man noch die Höhe der Abstandhalter,die Entfernung vom rechten Sidepanel zum Mobo-Tray(und die höhe des Trays) und die höhe des Montagekits sowie des Mainboard an sich berücksichtigen.Im Internet habe ich nur eine Kombination der beiden Komponenten gefunden ( ImageBam - Fast, Free Image Hosting and Photo Sharing ).Und das ist das Sidepanel entfernt.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Mal ne Frage: Passt der Noctua Dh14 in ein Asgard rein  ? Der Mugen 2 passt ja grad noch so rein. Laut Xigmatek passen nur 150mm Towerkühler rein aber der Mugen ist 158mm groß und passt trozdem haar genau rein.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Wie groß ist den die Entfernung zwischen deinem Mugen und der Seitenwand des Asgard?


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ungefähr 2mm....... Aber anscheinend soll der Scyte Karma auch rein passen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Scythe Mugen ist einer der leisesten Kühler überhaupt....
Ich empfehle dir die PCGH Edition mit 800Rpd Slip Stream


----------



## NeroNobody (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Oder weniger bezahlen und den Lüfter selbst drosseln :/

Zum DH14: Ein Brocken passt leicht ins K62 rein und ich denk nicht dass der DH14 so viel größer ist.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das beste P/L Verhältnis hat der Mugen 2. Er ist nicht der Beste, nicht der leiseste, aber auch nur knapp hinter den Besten. Dafür gibts ihn schon für ca. 35€ was ein Schnäppchen ist. Dazu kommt das der Mugen 2 recht vielseitig ist. Lüfter können an jeder Seite des Kühlers montiert werden.
> 
> Der Corsair H50 ist gut, aber viel besser als andere Top Kühler ist er auch nicht. Dazu kommt, das ein Turmkühler zum Airflow im Gehäuse beiträgt. Der H50 ist in meinen Augen ein genialer Kühler für kleine Gehäuse. Ansonsten recht teuer. Auch zweifel ich persönlich, das ist wirklich nur persönlich, an die Langzeithaltbarkeit des Kühlers. Es ist ja eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung. Und normale Wasserkühlungen müssen auch von Zeit zu Zeit gewartet werden, warum diese nicht?


geschlossener kreislauf... vor uvstrahlen u.ä. geschützt.
Das kann auch nicht durchdiffundieren. währe ja fatal für corsair, wenn die kühlleistung plötzlich schlechter wird, da wasser fehlt, dass verdunstet bzw diffundiert ist.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

@FreshStyleZ
Es geht dabei nicht nur um das Wasser. Wasser trägt immer, auch wenn es destilliertes Wasser ist, Dreck in sich das sich ablagert. Und diese Ablagerungen können Rohre verstopfen oder generell den Durchfluss behindern u.s.w.! Sämtliche Lösungsansätze dieser Art in der Vergangenheit haben sich nicht durchgesetzt weil sie eben längerfristig nicht haltbar waren. Denn neu ist diese Idee bei weitem nicht. Solche Versuche gabs schon früher für Grafikkarten, und sie waren allesamt am Ende defekt.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Scythe Ninja 3: CPU-Kühler im Testlabor eingetroffen - cpu-kühler, scythe

Damit wäre semi passiv vielleicht möglich.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Semi passiv sicher, aber nicht mit dem Seitenlüfter. Der würde ja die Luft, die durch den Kühler gehen muss, schlichtweg nach oben weg saugen, oder falls er hinein bläst, die Luft verwirbeln. Egal wie, der seitliche Lüfter ist ein Witz, weshalb gute Häsue seitlich alle keinen Lüfter mehr haben. Oder dieser weiter unten sitzt, so das er Luft zur Grafikkarte bläst oder weg saugt. Was dann auch Sinn macht.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Naja den Seitenlüfter kann man ja ausmachen. Und ich glaub auch mit dem Seitenlüfter geht der Ninja nicht in die Knie. Der hat oben Aussparungen.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Die sind aber sehr gering. Bringt nichts. Außerdem dürfte der Ninja 2 auch ziemlich hoch sein.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

btw welcher Seitenlüfter? Das Lancool K 62 hat keinen. und bei dem gehäuse sollte semi passiv 100% möglich sein.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Ach  Falscher Thread. Sorry, dachte das wäre ein anderer. Also mal bitte mein zwei vorherigen Antworten ignorieren  Sorry, stand neben mir.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Naja das is wie mit google Streetview. Wenns einmal im Netz ist ... Schäm dich


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler für passiv Lösung an AM3 X4 955-965*

Tu ich 

Schande über mich


----------

